# Need quick help!



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm a first time Turkey hunter and went out this morning for opening day of the season (MN). To make a long story short, I called in a Tom and shot at it, hitting it. The bird then flopped around a couple times then got up and ran away. I took one more shot and missed. I never found the turkey. 

My question is, is this spot now "ruined" for hunting tommorow? Any chance I could call in another bird? Thanks much.


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

FROM MY EXPERIENCE I WOULD SAY HUNT IT AGAIN- IN THE FALL IN WISC. WE CAN BUY ALL THE LEFT OVER TAGS - I HAD 7 TAGS AND GOT 7 BIRDS FROM THE SAME SPOT. HUNTED THE SAME SPOT FOR A WEEK OR SO . SO GIVE IT A TRY - YOU CAN ALWAYS MOVE IF IT DOESN'T WORK :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Go to where you hear the birds AND GET AGGRESSIVE! What I mean is even though its early, get as close as you can to where they are sounding off and if you do not get one right off, remember where you heard them gobble and try those spots around 10AM when they most have left the Hens and are looking for some strange...

ABove all, be patient too. Mine came in silent when I had four others gobbling within 300 to 350 yards away with a couple getting closer and closer...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hunt it again. If it is a strut zone he or others will come back.

I have shot and missed and with in two hours had another bird come in. This time I did not miss!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I would agree hunt it again!! i know my family has taken on seperate days like 5 toms from the same spot, go where the birds are, oh just a quick note my dad and sister actually shot there toms in the same spot this year on the same day so anyhting can happen GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Big Sky Scott (Apr 14, 2008)

Not Trying to stir up trouble but, IMO there is a more important issue here than getting another bird in the same location...PATIENCE and proper shot placement. You didn't tell us how far away the Tom was when you shot and what part of the bird you shot at. A turkey's wing feathers are darn tough and shot can bounce of of them if hit at a longer distance than is lethal. Never aim for the whole body anyway..always the neck/head area at a distance that you know will make a CLEAN KILL with a properly patterned shotgun.
Sounds to me if you just rolled him and he took off, no pellets hit him in the neck/head area.You may have crippled him though with shot in other parts of his body.Hopefully he survived, but I would have my doubts.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Proper setup is key to success. You need to be confident in your setup so you can lure him in close for a well executed shot. I'd say give it a try you have nothing to lose besides a couple hours of not working.


----------



## Big Sky Scott (Apr 14, 2008)

I absolutely agree 100%.


----------

